# Day tours to Versailes and Chartre



## johnmfaeth (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi All,

A good friend is going to Paris in March for a week and wants to do day tours to Versailles and Chartre. She is a timesharer, but is staying on the left bank at a small hotel and travelling solo so doesn't want public transport for these two excursions. She's not timid, I'm surprised (and delighted) she is confident enough to do Paris alone, but wants guided visit so she learns some history and facts during the visits. 

Anyone have personal experience with companies that do these excursions in an affordable fashion (she's a teacher on a budget), preferably in English (or American).

Thanks in advance!

John


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 13, 2008)

John,

A friend hired this American Artist for a Paris Tour and was very happy -
http://www.geocities.com/parisfinder/

Also, here's another Paris site recommended to me by another Tugger
http://groups.msn.com/DestinationParis/


Richard


----------



## Jimster (Jan 13, 2008)

*Versailles*

Despite what you said, the train stops 2 blocks away from Versailles.  She could take that for a minimum cost and take an escorted tour at Versailles very cheaply.


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 14, 2008)

As for Chartres, it is very easy to get there on your own .
A man named Malcolm Miller gives wonderful tours/explanations  of the Cathedral, 2x a day except Sundays,  has done so for years and is an institution.
I know she said she wants organized tours but if she is going to Paris on her own perhaps she will see her way clear to trying to get to  these two sights  as well. Hate to see people spending big money for things they can do for so much less. Once there she can take advantage of the tours.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 14, 2008)

Both of these were very easy with public transport.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that Malcolm Miller is still doing his tours. I ran into him when there 20 years ago in 1988, great person.  That day he only did an afternoon tour and I had researched Chartre in advance so we were OK on our own (I'm a Cathedral nut of sorts). But he had cancelled his morning tour of that day, don't know if anyone was turned away. Didn't even think of recommending him as he must be in his late 70's or 80's by now, thought he'd be retired for sure. His whole life has been devoted to that cathedral. 

I've always rented a car in Europe, thanks for the pointers on how close they are to public transport. Does anyone know an email or contact info for Mr. Miller so she could reserve a spot? She really wants an English language tour. Can you just show up and get an english language tour of Versailles in March? It's the shoulder/low season.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 14, 2008)

John,

Here's a link I found from a 2006 blog on scheduling Chartres Cathedral Tours from Malcolm Miller

Also as you probably know, Malcolm wrote a book about Chartres Cathedral
http://www.riversidebook.com/chartres.html

Richard


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 14, 2008)

We did  Versailles in March of 2007. The place was a breeze to get to and the audio tour was pretty good. The train station where you catch the train to Versailles sells the ticket for the train trip and the tour in one good price.


----------

